# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  منتدى الفضائيات

## طارق حامد

*حسب رغبة الاخ ياسر وتنفيذ لمبداء من مبادئ اون لاين الشاركة بين الاعضاء والادارة تم انشاء منتدي الفضائيات على الرابط الاتي:

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=64
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الله اكبر....الله اكبر....الله اكبر....الله اكبر....الله اكبر....
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*Congratulations

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* يلا يا  ياسر   ورينا  بضاعتك

شكراً  الحبيب طارق 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً  للحبيب طارق  حامد  

 ويلا  يا  ياسر   ورينا  بضاعتك 0
*

----------


## غندور

*بالتوفيق والسداد 
*

----------


## غندور

*بالتوفيق والسداد 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً أخونا شيخ طارق  ومبروووك التميز الدائم

ويا ياسر انكرب

نحن رغبتتنا أنه ياسر دا زاته يحزموه بالاشراف علي منتدي الفضائيات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

بالتوفيق والسداد 



بالتوفيق والسداد تربيع
حركاتك دي مابتخليها
عثل يااونكل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

شكراً أخونا شيخ طارق  ومبروووك التميز الدائم

ويا ياسر انكرب

نحن رغبتتنا أنه ياسر دا زاته يحزموه بالاشراف علي منتدي الفضائيات



حاقدم كل ماهو جديد
وحافتح بوست تنويري
باخبار المريخ
للشرح المبسط
وبعد تمارين الاحماء
تجينا بيغادي

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*غايتو . . . شويه شويه حا نتعلم
بس ان شاء الله نلقى ليها وقت ويبعد مننا الجواميس
مشكووووووور حبيبنا شيخ طارق والشكر موصول لياسر
صاحب الفضائيات !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*غايتو . . . شويه شويه حا نتعلم
بس ان شاء الله نلقى ليها وقت ويبعد مننا الجواميس
مشكووووووور حبيبنا شيخ طارق والشكر موصول لياسر
صاحب الفضائيات !!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

غايتو . . . شويه شويه حا نتعلم
بس ان شاء الله نلقى ليها وقت ويبعد مننا الجواميس
مشكووووووور حبيبنا شيخ طارق والشكر موصول لياسر
صاحب الفضائيات !!



الأبيض ضميرك مشتاقين

يا أخي آخر جاموسة طساها ياسر 
واليومين ديل قلبنا تشغيل فهامات مايقومابية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الأبيض ضميرك مشتاقين

يا أخي آخر جاموسة طساها ياسر 
واليومين ديل قلبنا تشغيل فهامات مايقومابية



ان شاء الله اخر دفعة فهامات شغاله كويس
                        	*

----------


## ابوزه

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللذين شاهدو الموضوع : 2 (مشاهده قراء الموضوع) 
معتز المكىابوزه 
*

----------

